
Facebook and WhatsApp pause Hong Kong user data requests - tankenmate
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jul/06/facebook-whatsapp-pause-hong-kong-user-data-requests
======
jcytong
My Signal friends list triple in the past week due to the passing of the Hong
Kong National Security Law.

